

Ask HN: How would you go about promoting a backpack company? - armenarmen

A friend and I are working on getting a "backpack for cyclists" company off the ground, any tips on how to promote?
======
mneumegen
Get an audience. How do you do that? Provide something of value to your target
market. I.e. Video series on bicycle maintenance, list of bike tracks around
the area etc.

------
orangethirty
1.Go to the local bike shops.

2\. Find out who the biggest local cyclists are.

3\. Give them some backpacks and take their input in prototyping it. Give them
a special model named after them.

4\. Go to local events and hand out some samples.

5\. Have the local stores carry them.

6\. Put up a website where people can buy it.

Not so hard to do, but takes about 3 months to get running.

~~~
armenarmen
Thanks! Earlier today I had a talk about #3 with a 'local face'

------
27182818284
Take a lesson from
[http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2012/12/...](http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2012/12/american_giant_hoodie_this_is_the_greatest_sweatshirt_known_to_man.html)

Myself and several of my friends ended up buying that because of that article
extolling its virtues. Design a product so crazy-good it can't be ignored and
then get some media (not ABC, NBC, etc, but something like Slate that is
respectable) to cover it. Obviously this is insanely difficult to do, but I
think it is what you should try for all the same.

~~~
xauronx
That was my first thought as well. Glad you posted that article. The original
question is a little pointless though. You promote a product based on it's
strengths. Without knowing a product, we wouldnt be able to give great help.

As a side note, how are those hoodies?

------
shahed
I'm a managing partner at BOLD Entertainment, we work with celebrities on
endorsement and partnership deals.

Would like to learn more and see if it's a possible fit.

email: shahed@boldentertainment.org

